

Source of HNs own 'Save to Pocket' link on every item? - justindocanto

I'm not able to look it up at the moment, but this 'Save to Pocket' link I'm seeing on HN today: http://i.imgur.com/ntciQmS.png<p>Is this native to HN now or did the pocket developers just add an update with special attention to adding these links to HN.<p>Either way, whomever's responsible, i love it.
======
bnycum
Noticed the Pocket extension for Chrome started doing that recently. If you
open the extensions page there is an options link for the Pocket plugin. In
there it has a few sites it appends the links to that you can enable/disable

------
adityar
Buffer does that,too. They annotate onto the existing DOM when HN is detected.

~~~
justindocanto
Awesome. That was my guess. I didn't think pocket was that widespread enough
that HN would implement something site wide like that... but I wasnt sure
because they havent done anything site specific that i've noticed so far.

Thanks!

------
mooism2
I don't know what Pocket is, but I don't see those links.

~~~
justindocanto
Ah ok. Must be my pocket plugin. (It's a 'read later' plugin).

Thanks!

